# Trump's health--35 pounds overweight, fast food and doesn't exercise.



## oreo (Sep 14, 2016)

With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.

Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*

Furthermore he loves FAST FOOD, brags about eating it every day, and his only exercise are those midnight tweety fingers.

*Trump's health*
Type 2 diabetes
Coronary Heart Disease
Stroke
Cancer
High Blood pressure
High Cholesterol
Sleep Apnea--(apparently he only sleeps 4 hours a night) so he already has this.
Kidney Disease
Fatty Liver Disease
Pulmonary Disease (very hard to breath when you're obese, heart has to work much harder to get Oxygen pumping through your blood.)
Health Risks of Being Overweight

_*Trump at 70 years old is a walking-talking massive heart attack or stroke.*_

Plus we already know he's got a mental disability called Narcissism which makes him a very dangerous world leader.
A neuroscientist explains: Trump has a mental disorder that makes him a dangerous world leader


----------



## JumpingPete (Sep 14, 2016)

Trump 2016, Corpse 2017.  And the world rejoices.


----------



## JBond (Sep 14, 2016)

Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed it under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.


----------



## oreo (Sep 14, 2016)

JBond said:


> Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.



Look at the link dumbass


----------



## JumpingPete (Sep 14, 2016)

JBond said:


> Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.


At their age cancer is very likely.  Whether it is a problem or will kill them in an much different question.  Does Trump have prostate cancer?  Very likely but it won't be his cause of death.  That will be too Chicken McNuggets and glasses of scotch.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 14, 2016)

JumpingPete said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.
> ...



He doesn't drink. Abstainer.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 14, 2016)

JBond said:


> Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.



All oreo does is lie.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 14, 2016)

JumpingPete said:


> Trump 2016, Corpse 2017.  And the world rejoices.


*That would certainly make Republicans in Congress happy.  None of them are looking forward to dealing with an unpredictable narcissist in the White House that may side with Democrats if they don't treat him fairly.  Trump getting elected and dropping dead ASAP leaving a Republican in the White House they don't have to fight with everyday would be a congressional wet dream.    *


----------



## JumpingPete (Sep 14, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JumpingPete said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...


A death sentence and BS.  I never trust anyone who doesn't drink.  Only assholes don't.  Even Jesus drank.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 14, 2016)

Those Big Mac's are killing him.


----------



## oreo (Sep 14, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Those Big Mac's are killing him.




Trump stated he's really into KFC.


----------



## JumpingPete (Sep 14, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Those Big Mac's are killing him.


Not soon enough for sane people.


----------



## oreo (Sep 14, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.
> ...




Read the link dumbass it's on the  medical list for people who are obese.


----------



## JumpingPete (Sep 14, 2016)

oreo said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Those Big Mac's are killing him.
> ...


He wants all that dark meat to roll the dice on him.


----------



## idb (Sep 14, 2016)

Dr Oz will be able to sell him a miracle bark extract mixed with a secret ingredient (snake oil) to fix all his health problems.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 14, 2016)

JumpingPete said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JumpingPete said:
> ...



His older brother was an alcoholic. That's why Trump doesn't drink.


----------



## JumpingPete (Sep 14, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JumpingPete said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


I guess his older brother wasn't a total asshole, so Trump went to the extreme opposite on that as well.


----------



## JBond (Sep 14, 2016)

oreo said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.
> ...


I did. You are a liar. Post the link that proves Trump has cancer. You are nothing more than a broken part of an idiotic machine. This dumb mother fucker is still living in his mom's basement for a reason. It's the only place... oh never mind. We know it's the only place he hits some


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 14, 2016)

So Trump is a little overweigh pushing 70. OMG! That's as bad as Hillary being tossed into a van by SS agents because she was collapsing.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 14, 2016)

JumpingPete said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JumpingPete said:
> ...



To each their own.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 14, 2016)

And he's still healthier than Hillary, so I'm not exactly sure what the argument is here


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 14, 2016)

oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...



These are the possible risks to anyone who is overweight. It doesn't mean everyone has them nor does it say Trump has any  of these health problems


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## SYTFE (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## SYTFE (Sep 14, 2016)

Check out the Pedo face....LOL


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Flopper (Sep 15, 2016)

JumpingPete said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JumpingPete said:
> ...


*Unlike the rest of the Trumps, he was nice a guy.  Fred Trump wanted him to take over the business but he was a bust, so he turned to Donald.*


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 15, 2016)

JBond said:


> Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.


He doesn't have sleep apnea either.  Democrats make it up as they go along.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...



Damn you're one clueless MF, People of suffer form Sleep Apnea tend to sleep more, NOT LESS. Maybe you should do a bit of research before you make a bigger fool of yourself, you might want to check out Pulmonary Disease while your at it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 15, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> ...


Democrats lie.  They lie about everything.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 15, 2016)

JumpingPete said:


> Trump 2016, Corpse 2017.  And the world rejoices.


 
c'mon...that's sick.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 15, 2016)

For his age he's in pretty good shape. He does exercise. It's called golfing.

Bi partisan rant here. The pace these candidates keep up is pretty incredible. You can't get the shits. They probably live on extra strength Immodium AD because they are eating either hotel food or fast food at a county fair.

They can't get jet lag. They can't have a bad hair day. I mean seriously people what do we expect of candidates?

Now what does worry me is are we having a game run down on us by Clinton's people. If you knew all the ailments and the meds that JFK was on in just the first six months of his Presidency you'd flip out.

Good grief! He was taking uppers and downers at the same time. JFK was a complete stoner.

He had all sorts of doctors for all his ailments but the scary one was actually known as "Dr. Feelgood" for crying out loud.


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> ...




No they don't sleep more you dumbass.  Sleep apnea can be extremely dangerous and many people just stop breathing.  Fat neck that blocks normal breathing during sleep--meaning you're waking up many times during the night to catch your breath and never get well rested.



> Sleep apnea is a potentially serious sleep disorder in which breathing repeatedly stops and starts. You may have sleep apnea if you snore loudly, and you feel tired even after a full night's sleep.
> The main types of sleep apnea are:
> 
> *Obstructive sleep apnea,* the more common form that occurs when throat muscles relax.
> ...



Sleep apnea - Mayo Clinic


----------



## S.J. (Sep 15, 2016)

I like how the libs are all trying to make Trump's health an issue (which it is not) so they can distract from Hillary's health, which actually IS an issue.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 15, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



I think this was more of a complete fabrication. The OP's link & list of ailments are generalized 'potential risks'...not Trump-specific


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




Anyone that is 70 years old and is 35 pounds overweight, doesn't exercise, and doesn't want to change his habits is a walking "dead man."


----------



## Meathead (Sep 15, 2016)

S.J. said:


> I like how the libs are all trying to make Trump's health an issue (which it is not) so they can distract from Hillary's health, which actually IS an issue.


Yeah, but Hillary went through all that combat in Bosnia and has PTSD. Her experience was even worse than McCain's the way she described it.


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I like how the libs are all trying to make Trump's health an issue (which it is not) so they can distract from Hillary's health, which actually IS an issue.
> ...




I believe we're talking about Trump's health right now--see if you can stay on focus to this thread topic.   You should have an attention span that's better than a knat.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 15, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> And he's still healthier than Hillary, so I'm not exactly sure what the argument is here


*Clinton released her cholesterol numbers, pulse, and blood pressure and it sounds like Trump is going to release his next week so then we have some really important issues to discuss.
*


----------



## JBond (Sep 15, 2016)

SYTFE said:


>


Posted by a clown. How many classified documents did he hand over to someone with no security clearance?


----------



## S.J. (Sep 15, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > And he's still healthier than Hillary, so I'm not exactly sure what the argument is here
> ...


We want to see the records, not some bullshit statements by a paid doctor who will say whatever she tells them to say.


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > And he's still healthier than Hillary, so I'm not exactly sure what the argument is here
> ...




I believe he just refused to release them, like he did with his tax returns.  Look  my husband is 70 years old also, he keeps his weight in good BMI and still rides a mountain bike for exercise.  If my husband was 2 pounds overweight he would be freaking out.  Trump just doesn't care, and you know any doctor is  going  to talk  to him about it, and you can be certain they have, he just refuses to change his habits.
Trump Flips Again, Gives Medical Document to Dr. Oz

Trump is just one of these guys that thinks he's invincible until it happens.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Sheesh, I was only trying to explain why the Beast's health was failing so badly. I think we should have some respect for those who so boldly risked their lives on the front lines of combat zones dodging sniper bullets and all!


----------



## S.J. (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Then post some facts instead of making shit up.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...



Trump doesn't have any obvious health issues.   Hillary does.

No one is fooled by this obvious attempt to deflect attention from Hillary.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...




yet he is still walking, on his own 2 feet & without assistance......


----------



## SmokeALib (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...


In other words - irrelevant.
Dumass.


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




You know what Trump was doing during the Viet Nam war as he stated in his book?  "Sleeping around."  He bragged  in his  book about how many marital affairs he had.  He states:  "My Vietnam was sleeping around."
Draft-Dodger Trump Said Sleeping Around Was My ‘Personal Vietnam’

Believe it or not, I can go on all night long if you want--or do you want to get back to the thread topic now?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Hmmm, no, he's a typical 70 year old.  We're all "walking dead men."  No one gets out of this alive.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > And he's still healthier than Hillary, so I'm not exactly sure what the argument is here
> ...


Her cholesterol isn't the issue here.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Just couldn't listen or read your own link for that matter, show me in your link where it mentions a fat neck blocking normal breathing during sleep. Come on SHOW ME YOU STUPID SOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your right about stopping breathing, normally caused by the soft pallet relaxing and closing the airway, which prevents a person from resting during sleep, which means they tend to sleep more to make up for it, it can also contribute to heart disease because your O2 levels drop when you stop breathing. Some cases can be addressed by surgically scaring the soft pallet to stop it from closing the airway, others like myself have to sleep with a CPAP which produces continuous positive air pressure keeping the airway open. I'm somewhat of an expert on it because I've been treated for it for more than 20 years.

You might also look up Pulmonary Disease cause you're way out in left field on that one also, but hey, on the ones you decided to pontificate on, your batting a thousand.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


We're only talking about that because you don't want to talk about Hillary's health.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 15, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> ...





oreo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


What does that have to do with the Beast's failing health?


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



He golfs. I don't expect him to jog or do jumping jacks for me. 

On the other hand.....





I Protected Hillary Clinton In The Secret Service - Here's Why Her 'Fainting' Video Really Scares Me


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...




Yeah someone needing assistance  walking up stairs probably has a little *Osteoarthritis*
 going on in the knees or hips but it's not life threatening, like living in an Obese body, where heart & lungs are overworked 24/7.


----------



## SmokeALib (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


You are a stupid fuck. My grandfather weighed 280 pounds, drank bourbon, smoked lucky strikes, and lived off spaghetti. He passed away at 94.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Probably 60% of the population of people aged 70 are 35 lbs overweight.  Yeah, he would be healthier if he lost the weight, but it's not anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## JBond (Sep 15, 2016)

JumpingPete said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.
> ...


A liar. A piece crap


oreo said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.
> ...


Oreo is a piece of shit. Now confirmed. Pathetic libs think they can get get away with anything their masters tell them. Dumb. Most libs are stupid.  Near official retarded status by the government. They multiply thanks to income they didn't earn.


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




Yeah, and if they are, they don't live too long if they're that much overweight and inactive.  While you can survive Obesity in your 30's and 40's, it's instant death in your 70's.


----------



## SmokeALib (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Fuck your topic. It's irrelevant.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 15, 2016)

S.J. said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Facts, regressives don't need no stink'n facts.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> Yeah someone needing assistance  walking up stairs probably has a little *Osteoarthritis*
> going on in the knees or hips but it's not life threatening, like living in an Obese body, where heart & lungs are overworked 24/7.


I'd be interested in your diagnosis of a 69 year-old woman that had to literally be carried into a van after collapsing on a curb. Terrible optics. Simply terrible.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Draft dodger Clinton was raping women at Oxford during Vietnam.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Wow, you are really desperate.


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

S.J. said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...




Everyone, including myself at around the same age has a little osteoarthritis, (no one avoids that one with age.) Mine is in my lower back, it's manageable, and I still work out.   I have lots of good friends that are very healthy keep their weight down work out, and need a little hand climbing some stairs because one of their knees are bothering them every now and then.

It's nothing to get hysterical about that's for certain--LOL


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



So what's the hildabitches BMI? With those thunder thighs and belly, it can't be good.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...


Yeah, Trump should try to lose some weight and Clinton should try to stay conscious a little more often.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Do they collapse before the first step?


----------



## S.J. (Sep 15, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


----------



## Norman (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...



Your current mental health status:

Desperate beyond belief to the point of trying to attempt even more ridiculous false equivalency than the ones commonly made by the hard leftist regressives.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 15, 2016)

They are pretty normal in appearance for people of that age, though the Beast is definitely on the dumpy side. It's the overheating and collapsing in 78 degree weather which is really concerning.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



I still don't see how 35lbs is considered 'obese'. Yes it's more than anyone needs, but that isn't 'grossly' overweight

and what does Osteoarthritis have to do with any of this???


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...




HILLARY CLINTON has released her medical report from her doctor TODAY,  and Trump has just refused to release his.
Trump Flips Again, Gives Medical Document to Dr. Oz

"Democratic presidential nominee Hillary Clinton on Wednesday released in-depth information from her medical records, including her personal physician saying “she is in excellent mental condition.”

Dr. Lisa Bardack said she examined Clinton several times this week following her pneumonia diagnosis on Friday and said “the remainder of her complete physical was normal."
Bardack, Clinton's personal doctor, said she found a "mild, non-contagious bacterial pneumonia."

The rest of the physical exam "was normal and she is in *excellent mental condition,*” Bardack said in a letter released to the press. The entire letter is posted below.

"My overall impression is that Mrs. Clinton has remained healthy and has not developed new medical conditions this year other than a sinus and ear infection and her recently diagnosed pneumonia," Bardack wrote.

"She continues to remain healthy and fit to serve as President of the United States."

*Clinton’s blood pressure was 100/70, her heart rate was 70 and her cholesterol was 189 at a recent physical, Bardack said.*

She is using the prescription medication Levaquin to treat the pneumonia.

The release of Clinton’s records came hours after Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump revealed the results of his own recent medical exam during a taping of “The Dr. Oz Show.” The show will air Thursday.

Trump was seeking to put pressure on Clinton, 68, after she faced scrutiny for not revealing her pneumonia diagnosis until after she suffered a health incident in public over the weekend.

Clinton stumbled and had trouble entering a van at a Sept. 11 memorial ceremony in New York on Sunday.

It was only after video surfaced that Clinton’s campaign acknowledged she was diagnosed with pneumonia two days earlier.

Clinton, who is still recovering from pneumonia, had said she’d release a more detailed medical report as Trump continued to question her stamina to serve as president. She plans to return to the campaign trail on Thursday.

Clinton has already released a note from her doctor about follow-up testing in 2013 that showed she fully recovered from a concussion and that she tested negative for clotting disorders.

Trump’s questioning has fanned rumors surrounding Clinton’s health, but the real estate mogul has also received scrutiny about his own health.

The only medical information released publicly on Trump so far is a short, often-mocked letter from his doctor saying he would be the healthiest president ever.
Clinton releases medical records

*Hillary Clinton has lower blood cholesteral than I do, her heart rate is a little higher than mine, but her blood pressure is absolutely fantastic.  Mine is always 120/80 and she is at 100/70.*

*OK Trump you're turn--LOL
*
On Thursday Trump is supposedly  going back to the Dr. OZ show to apparently give another statement regarding his health.  Keep in mind that Dr. Oz has been under a lot of scrutiny for promoting fraudulent products, so it's no surprise that Trump would  head to his show--LOL
*Lies, fraud, conflicts of interest, and bogus science: The real Dr. Oz effect « Science-Based Medicine*


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 15, 2016)

Democrats want to create a perception that Trump is in I'll health.  He's quite healthy and running circles around Hilly.  She's the one collapsing, hacking up a lung, and passing out.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



So I'm confused......I always thought your blood pressure, heart rate, oxygen levels, cholesterol numbers and things like pneumonia were 'MEDICAL' health issues......why is her DR saying she is in 'excellent MENTAL health'???

What does her medical records have to do with her mental health state?


----------



## Snouter (Sep 15, 2016)

Hilarious that low information MSM guttons for punishment failed to realize The Donald weighs in at about 235!  I am about The Donald's height and weigh 220 and can do mini-triathlons.  That the MSM made The Donald's health (and tax returns nobody cares about) to deflect from Crooked Hillary backfires on them again because it helps show the huge difference between the candidates as far as stamina, robustness, physical presence, etc.

Crooked Hillary is an absolute mess.  She is all out of shape, can barely fucking stand up for more than 45 minutes, appears to have all the symptoms of Parkinson's and has had coughing fits, Parkinson freezes, and other serious conditions that involve the brain, the basis for her mental health obviously, for years.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



OK, so what's her HEIGHT AND WEIGHT? Isn't overweight the topic of the thread? Also why didn't you respond to post 51? Kitty cat got you fingers?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Sep 15, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> ...



As someone who has Sleep Apnea and user of a CPAP.  When using a CPAP, I sleep as many hours as most average people . A person who has Apnea, who doesn't use a CPAP, may stop breathing while sleeping up to a hundred times.
Of course this limits the amount of oxygen intake. and your rest is restless.
In other words, people with apnea get less realtime sleep.
Read more: Sleep Apnea Basics


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Democrats want to create a perception that Trump is in I'll health.  He's quite healthy and running circles around Hilly.  She's the one collapsing, hacking up a lung, and passing out.




Mr. walking heart attack just refused to release his medical records, and Hillary Clinton just released hers dumbass.
Trump Flips Again, Gives Medical Document to Dr. Oz
Clinton releases medical records


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats want to create a perception that Trump is in I'll health.  He's quite healthy and running circles around Hilly.  She's the one collapsing, hacking up a lung, and passing out.
> ...



SHE didn't, her minions did on her behalf....and they only released SOME of her records, not all


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 15, 2016)

kiwiman127 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



And how does this differ from what I said in post 51?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 15, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




I'm still waiting to find out how Osteoarthritis fits into this and the difference between her (Hillary) medical and mental health. I don't think either of us will get an answer.....


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 15, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



It's trying to come up with an excuse for her seizing and collapsing before getting thrown in the van. Might have been a bum knee don'cha know.


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




I've had walking Pneumonia before.  It sneaks up on you, it can hit you at any age, healthy or not healthy. It can make you dizzy, as does ear and sinus infections. It does produce coughing fits, you come down with a fever, because it is a BACTERIAL infection, not a virus.  It is not contagious. You get diagnosed and the cure is a few days rest, liquids and antibiotics.  Unhealthy people can die from it.

ANYONE at any age can get it, no one is immune to it.

_The point is anyone that can go out on a campaign trail, flying from state to state, attending rallies, giving rational--coherent speeches (unlike the Chimpanzee Republicans have nominated) and do it day after day, has the mental fortitude, endurance and health of an 18 year old.

Hillary Clinton has released her medical report from HER DOCTOR so now it's TRUMP'S turn to release his from his doctor, not the Wizard of Oz doctor on the Dr. Oz show._


----------



## Meathead (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


What of those of us who think presidents should be able to function in temperatures over 78 degrees?


----------



## The Professor (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.
> ...



I looked at the link.

I am not a dumbass (I have an MBA and a JD).

I could find no indication that Trump has cancer.

In fact, your link made no mention of Trump's health. It simply listed the various health risks associated with being overweight. Many people are overweight but few exhibit all these conditions; in fact, some suffer from none of them. Question: what evidence do you have that Trump personally suffers from any of the risk factors mentioned in your link?

PS: The words “risk factors” simply mean that those who are overweight are more likely to experience such health problems than those who are not overweight. It does not imply that all those who are overweight suffer from all or even any of the cited health problems. I suggest you look up the meaning of the word “risk.”

From what I have observed of both candidates, Clinton's health problems are a hell of a lot more serious than Trump's. If health is the only issue, hello President Trump.

One final thought.  be careful when you call someone a dumbass.  When they are proven right, you know what that makes you.  I will give you the last word.


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

The Professor said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...




Ha.Ha. if yhgu've you got a MD--LOL you sure don't have good reading comprehension skills or you would noticed that cancer is also a byproduct of obesity along with high blood pressure, kidney and liver disease, sleep issues, Type 2 diabetes, coronary heart disease, stroke and a whole lot other *health issues.*


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



More deflection, try actually answering the questions you were asked instead of ignoring them and trolling your own thread.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...





oreo said:


> Ha.Ha. if you've you got a MD--LOL



Time to step away from the bong sweety.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...





oreo said:


> Ha.Ha. if yhgu've you got a MD--LOL



Damn, tried to edit it and still fucked it up, didn't ya?


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 15, 2016)

hey OP- besides Hillarys dozens of health issues shes 50 pounds overweight and does not exercise you idiot.


----------



## The Professor (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Sep 15, 2016)

I'll worry about Trump when he passes out and has to be heaved into a van like a side of beef.


----------



## Snouter (Sep 15, 2016)

According to the drips and draps of medical commentary from the Crooked Hillary campaign they admit she had a fucking drainage tube inserted through her ear last January.  WTF?  And the Crooked Hillary campaign is claiming her running mate, the douchebag Tim Kaine is not diabetic with all that belly fat?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 15, 2016)

Trump is pretty fucked up!


----------



## Snouter (Sep 15, 2016)

The Donald could beat the crap out of douchebag Tim Kaine and enjoy a Big Mac and large fries after the workout.


----------



## The Professor (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



I lied when I said I would give you the last word. I simply cannot allow your ignorance and your arrogance to go without challenge.

Your reading skills are somewhere between woefully inadequate and completely nonexistent. I never said I had an MD. I said I had an MBA and JD (Juris Doctorate). You read at about the third-grade level. Damn, you're a dumbass.

Just because cancer is a risk factor associated with obesity does not mean that Trump actually has cancer. African-Americans are at greater risk for Sickle cell anemia but that does not mean that all African-Americans have the disease; in fact, most do not. Damn, you're a dumbass.

By the way, cancer is not the “byproduct” of obesity as you claim. A byproduct is something produced in the making of something else; a secondary result; a side effect. It is something that happens with regularity (the same process using the same elements will always produce the same byproducts). Obesity does not always produce cancer so cannot be considered a byproduct. Risk, on the other hand implies possibility or even enhanced possibility but does not imply certainty.

You are nothing but an uneducated fool who would do better spending more time in the pursuit of knowledge instead of insulting those who are by far your intellectual superiors.

One final thought. Your debating skills are laughable. You still have not attempted to answer the question which was the single topic of debate: What evidence do you have that Trump actually has cancer as opposed to just being at greater risk of getting cancer than those who are not overweight? You got nothin' dumbass.


----------



## The Professor (Sep 15, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.
> ...



He is either being dishonest or he is simply th-th-th-that's all folks looney tunes and believes the stuff he spews. Thankfully, I have encountered very few other posters on this forum who display such total disregard for logic and common sense.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 15, 2016)

"Trump's health--35 pounds overweight, fast food and doesn't exercise."

Once again: Trump perfectly represents Republicans.


----------



## Snouter (Sep 15, 2016)

6' 2" at 235 lbs is perfectly normal.  By the way the BMI is archaic.  I use a scale that measures bodyfat electronically.  I just checked, right now after a few beers I am 6' 2" 218 with 9% bodyfat.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't see Trump needing several days of bed rest after two hours of being active.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 15, 2016)

lol....well this news is going to be politically devastating to Trump!!


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 15, 2016)

Flopper said:


> JumpingPete said:
> 
> 
> > Trump 2016, Corpse 2017.  And the world rejoices.
> ...


That is president Trump to you.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 15, 2016)

JumpingPete said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.
> ...


He's never drank. You leftists know nothing but are highly opinionated. And think too highly of yourselves. 

Plus it's weak shit anyway with Hillary having health issues. A 6 year old can figure out what you dimwits are trying to do.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...



You just described Bill Clinton (er, Billy was fatter) ... in his prime.

obama holds the record for narcissism .... did you bitch about that?

Both are too old to be potus, but only ONE has demonstrated that they are physically unfit to hold the office, and it ain't Trump.

ftr, I"m not a Trump supporter, they both suck, we're screwed either way.  Just pointing out your bullshit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Any "medical report" by Lisa Bardick is worthless.  It's nothing but propaganda. She's on Hillary's payroll.  She was with Hillary at the 9/11 ceremony.  

If Hillary really wants to come clean, she can release the records from the various hospitals she has been in to repair the effects of one of her numerous Parkinson's attacks.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 15, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Trump's health--35 pounds overweight, fast food and doesn't exercise."
> 
> Once again: Trump perfectly represents Republicans.




I remember when the Dems loved Bubba being overweight and eating McDonalds....although he did jog wearing far too short shorts showing his pasty white thighs.  Perhaps that turned them on.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> Trump stated he's really into KFC.


That's just his way of proving he loves black people.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2016)

Trump said this morning his weight was 236 lbs.

The Fox & Friends people said that it was reported he was 267.

He said that was bs.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Yeah.  We want to see a letter that says she will be the healthiest President who ever lived like the one Trump got!


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Trump said this morning his weight was 236 lbs.
> 
> The Fox & Friends people said that it was reported he was 267.
> 
> He said that was bs.


He's 236 pounds of ego, plus 31 pounds of fat.

Look at him.

He's YUGE!


----------



## NLT (Sep 15, 2016)

Snouter said:


> 6' 2" at 235 lbs is perfectly normal.  By the way the BMI is archaic.  I use a scale that measures bodyfat electronically.  I just checked, right now after a few beers I am 6' 2" 218 with 9% bodyfat.


Hildabeast at 5'6" 200lbs is healthier? Dont bother trying to say she weighs under 200lbs. She trys to hide that fat ass under her oven mitten coat.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Trump said this morning his weight was 236 lbs.
> ...



Funny.

He's taller than me but he weighs less.

Trump is about 5-10 lbs overweight.....not considered obese. Hillary is Obese for sure.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2016)

NLT said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > 6' 2" at 235 lbs is perfectly normal.  By the way the BMI is archaic.  I use a scale that measures bodyfat electronically.  I just checked, right now after a few beers I am 6' 2" 218 with 9% bodyfat.
> ...


Hillary is maybe 5'2" if she's lucky. 5'5" max.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Then you are seriously obese.




mudwhistle said:


> Trump is about 5-10 lbs overweight.....not considered obese.



He is at least 30 pounds overweight, and is obese.



mudwhistle said:


>



Did you ever notice Donald and Hillary have the same body shape?

I've pointed it out many times.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

They have same body shape:











*Oh my God! We do!*


----------



## boedicca (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Trump said this morning his weight was 236 lbs.
> ...




It's not very nice to body shame him, bub.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Trump needs testosterone.  He's got some serious secretary spread going on.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

boedicca said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


O'rly?



boedicca said:


> Let's face it.  Hillary is Old and So Yesterday.  Just how Old?  Here are 11 things younger than Hillary.
> 
> _How old is Hillary Clinton? When the next president is sworn in January of 2017, Hillary Clinton will be just a few months younger than our oldest president, Ronald Reagan,  was at his first inauguration. Hillary will also be in much worse physical shape than Reagan was throughout his entire presidency. She’s overweight, likely obese, and has some health issues._



You started a topic about Hillary's age and weight, and yet Trump is older and more obese.

Hypocrite.

Turnabout is a real bitch, eh?
_
_


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## namvet (Sep 15, 2016)

did any of you see Trump on the OZ show this morning?? he brought documents and test results. healthy as a horse. The Trump campaign has released details from the GOP nominee’s physical.

A doctor’s letter declares the candidate in “excellent physical health.”

According to the letter, Trump takes a cholesterol-lowering drug and a “low dose aspirin.” at the end of the show OZ invited Clinton to the show and see her test results. will she?? dare she??


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...




And yet hilary is the one being carried to her car......

So....do you want to guess which neurological illness hilary has?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Fucking liar.

For my height I could be 216 lbs in the Army

He's 20 lbs over that, but for his height, 6'3" at 40+ years he could be 220. He's damned near 70 and only 16 lbs over the weight limit for the military. Not bad for a civilian.

According to his BMI he's overweight  but is only at 29.5. Over 35 - 40 is obese.

Ideal Height and Weight Chart


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...




And I am certain* you know *Hillary Clinton's DOCTOR--LOL


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...



Sure, bucs90


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Nope he is 35 pounds overweight, anyone who is 20 pounds overweight is considered OBESE.

It's right here dumbass

Trump is 267 pounds, 6' 2" and he is the OBESE category.
BMI Calculator (Body Mass Index) - Adult Men, Women, Teens & Kids

At 70 years old--he is prime time target for massive heart attack, type 2 diabetes, internal organ damage from diabetes, loss of limbs, stroke, high blood pressure, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## jasonnfree (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...



He said he hits a golf ball 270 yards.   _*It's mrs.  clinton who's got the health problems, not donald*_, so good try in trying to change the subject.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Trump is 6'3" 236lbs.

Yet another lie from the left.

By Friday you'll be saying Hillary is in better shape and has a big "S" on her chest while she flies around the world in her blue suit, red cape, and bright red boots.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...



Oh look, a Communist lying through his fucking teeth to slander an enemy of the party.

How unusual.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Here's turnabout, bub:

I'm applying your leftwing values back at you.  So suck on that.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Her doctor says she's in perfect health.
One pill and a magic med-kit scan and all of her illnesses cleared up.


----------



## racialreality9 (Sep 15, 2016)

Trump is an old fat white guy, they think they are gods who will live forever when in reality they have only a few years left.  I see this all the time.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 15, 2016)

I guarantee you the Hildabeast is at least 35 pounds overweight.  Plus she has seizures, passes out and barks like a dog.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 15, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Trump released his medical records to Oz.  The Clinton campaign produced a letter.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 15, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> Trump is an old fat white guy, they think they are gods who will live forever when in reality they have only a few years left.  I see this all the time.



Tell us about the rest of your hallucinations!


----------



## The VOR (Sep 15, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


No he didn't.  He handed him 2 blank pieces of paper.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 15, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> For his age he's in pretty good shape. He does exercise. It's called golfing.
> 
> Bi partisan rant here. The pace these candidates keep up is pretty incredible. You can't get the shits. They probably live on extra strength Immodium AD because they are eating either hotel food or fast food at a county fair.
> 
> ...


*The health issue is overblown.  After the first debate, it will be ancient history.  Both candidates will be launching new attacks.   

Hopefully, the debates will refocus the campaigns on issues that really do effect us.  I'm sure Hillary would like to see this, not sure about Trump.   For Trump, speaking out on the issues propelled him to success in the primaries but hurt him once nominated.  Personal attacks on Hillary have certainly helped him.  For Hillary it's the opposite.  Personal attacks seem to slide off Trump like water off a ducks back, while attacks based on issues has helped Hillary probably because her knowledge and experience in dealing with the issues are far greater than Trump's.  *


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 15, 2016)

The VOR said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Yes he did. With the test results from last week as well so the test results were up to date.

"Dr. Oz admitted that he was a bit surprised when Trump actually produced his medical records to him.  He says that the documents he received from the mogul-turned-politician are 'typical' of what one physician would give another regarding a patient.

That document includes the results of a battery of tests including a colonoscopy and heart scans. Some of the tests were conducted as recently as last week, Dr. Oz said.

While Trump is overweight and has a high BMI, Dr. Oz says the test results show that he is healthy enough to be president.

'The records I got, without question, indicate that he's healthy enough to be president,' he said. 'If I as a doctor had a patient like him, I would think he's in good health for a man of his age and I'd send him on his way.'"


Read more: Dr. Oz defends Donald Trump releasing his medical records on TV
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2016)

The VOR said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## hazlnut (Sep 15, 2016)

JBond said:


> Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed it under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.




Trump IS a type of cancer.


----------



## Brambo (Sep 15, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Why didn't Dr. Oz talk about all the anti-woman Trump policies including anti-Abortion policies on his show while he had Trump on?

Why does Dr. Oz promote anyone who pays him?

Drug companies have paid Dr. Oz more than $1.5 million since 2013


----------



## Flopper (Sep 15, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Wrong.  Trump released a letter from a doctor just like Hillary.

Read Donald Trump’s updated medical information - The Boston Globe


----------



## whitehall (Sep 15, 2016)

Trump is a big guy and Hillary fainted. Which health issue should we talk about?


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 15, 2016)

Flopper said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > For his age he's in pretty good shape. He does exercise. It's called golfing.
> ...



My worry is that we don't have a repeat of JFK who was so stoned out on all his meds it's amazing he didn't OD.
They hid most of his conditions. One doctor was known as "Dr. Feelgood" for crying out loud. 

That's my deal on the health issues.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 15, 2016)

Flopper said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



On Dr. Oz he gave Oz test results.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 15, 2016)

JBond said:


> Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed it under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.




Sure as soon as Trump gets examined by a real doctor and has a real report instead of that 1 page joke you'll have proof.

Looks like skin cancer


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

whitehall said:


> Trump is a big guy and Hillary fainted. Which health issue should we talk about?


Well, Trump has worms in his brain, too, don't forget.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 15, 2016)

Let's Compare Shall We?

*Donald Trump*
35lbs overweight
Eats fast Food
Doesn't Exercise
Constantly on the Go
Stands and talks for hours
Clear minded
Has no Trouble walking

*Hillary Clinton*
Younger than Trump
HOW MANY lbs overweight?
Eats what?
Doesn't exercise
Constantly 'Resting'
Can't stand up for AN hour
Can't remember shit
Can't walk on her own - Stumbles, has to be held up / carried at times
Passes out
Concussion
Blood Clots
Memory Issues
Thyroid Problem
Pneumonia
Flu
Reportedly 'Died' 


WINNER: *DONALD TRUMP*

'Nuff Said.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


They claim without proof that those were blank sheets of paper.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2016)

easyt65 said:


> Let's Compare Shall We?
> 
> *Donald Trump*
> 35lbs overweight
> ...


Trump is only 16 lbs overweight. 

The liberals here are lying about his height and actual weight.

6'3", 236lbs.

Bet Hillary weights close to 200 herself.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Trump has to get about his campaign events in an electric cart.

This is one of the funniest photos ever, with the Secret Service pacing the obese septuagenarian's electric scootercade:


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is a big guy and Hillary fainted. Which health issue should we talk about?
> ...




The worms in Hillary’s brain seem to be causing seizures.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

The fat bastard can't walk far at his campaign events without a wheelchair.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Sep 15, 2016)

He is a fat lazy morally bankrupt liar and a fake.




oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 15, 2016)

Flopper said:


> JumpingPete said:
> 
> 
> > Trump 2016, Corpse 2017.  And the world rejoices.
> ...



Maybe Trump gets elected because he knows those morons can't run a campaign....and then simply resigns.  

If he promised that....I'd bet the establishement would get behind him so fast....Hillary first s**t, then quit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2016)

Flopper said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


That's not good enough.

He has to show everything he's ever been treated for.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

He's sweating his ass off just handling the wheel!


----------



## Flopper (Sep 15, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


*JFK was certainly functional during his time as president in spite of how stoned he might have been.  He guided the nation through the Cuban missile crisis, the closest the country has ever come to a nuclear Armageddon. Without his support of civil rights and voting rights, there would have been no civil rights or voting rights act, at least not for many years. There is no doubt that had he not backed the space program by setting a goal of putting a man on the moon, the space program would have been set back years along with the many innovations that came out of it.

We have had many presidents with serious health issues such as Washington, Lincoln, Wilson, Roosevelt, Eisenhower, and JFK that have made major contributions to this nation.  We are putting far too much emphasis on the health of the candidates instead of looking at what is really important, their record of achievements, experience, education, character, and temperament.*


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


Hillary was not having a seizure, retard.  She was clowning around.

The worms in Trump's brain make him say things like, "I can stand in the middle of 5th avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldn't lose voters."


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

SYTFE said:


>


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Out of context. He's said that the left thinks his supporters are crazy. They think he could shoot somebody in broad daylight.

However, Hillary's supporters literally don't  care what she does.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

"I have never seen a thin person drinking Diet Coke."

The obese clown schlonged himself!


----------



## Silhouette (Sep 15, 2016)

So when is the fat-ass red-faced Trump going to release all his medical records to the public?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

The fatter they are, the harder they fall.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> They have same body shape:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mrs. bill has the same body shape as Michelle Obama ... pear shaped.  Smaller top and waist, bigger through the hips/butt/thighs.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 15, 2016)

It would not surprise me if Donald Trump were to kick the bucket with a cardiac arrest sometime soon.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > They have same body shape:
> ...


Okay.  Trump and Clinton are pear-shaped.  Agreed.  "Pear-shaped" is just another way of saying what I said about them both having secretary spread.

Urban Dictionary: secretary spread


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Both of them are too damn old to be running for potus.  They're both over weight but of the two of them, mrs bill is the one with obvious health issues.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


No, we want to see her actual medical records.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> The fat bastard can't walk far at his campaign events without a wheelchair.


Yeh...how dare he use a golf cart at a golf course.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The fat bastard can't walk far at his campaign events without a wheelchair.
> ...


He's there to promote himself.  Does he look like he's in a golfing outfit, retard?

The old wheezer can't walk very far without an electric scooter.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Other old geezers showed their support for Trump in New Hampshire: Villagers rally for Donald Trump in golf cart parade through The Villages | Villages-News.com


----------



## S.J. (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


At least he doesn't need a rail nearby to hold him up, or an EMT within a few feet (with an injector in his hand) in case he has a seizure, or an ambulance to get from one event to the next.  But nice deflection anyway.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Clinton walked in a Memorial Day parade.  Trump can't do that.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

S.J. said:


> At least he doesn't need a rail nearby to hold him up, or an EMT within a few feet (with an injector in his hand) in case he has a seizure, or an ambulance to get from one event to the next.  But nice deflection anyway.



What a rube.  It wasn't an EMT, it was a Secret Service agent.  And it wasn't an injector.

Idiot.  Stop drinking the piss put out by your propaganda mills.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

I showed you Clinton in a parade in May.

Here she is in a parade in June:







And one in July:









You won't catch Trump walking any distance.  He can't do it.



.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> I showed you Clinton in a parade in May.
> 
> Here she is in a parade in June:
> 
> ...


Really, she managed a few steps without fainting or swooning?!


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Donald's hooker wife has earned every penny for allowing herself to have this fat bastard fall on top of her.  She is one hard working immigrant doing the job no Americans will do.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 15, 2016)

I think you need to watch this again. She the short blond staggering and completely collapsing. You can't miss it:

hillary fainting - YouTube


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> I think you need to watch this again. She the short blond staggering and completely collapsing. You can't miss it:
> 
> hillary fainting - YouTube


Four press conferences and a live TV debate in a single week.  While suffering from pneumonia at age 69.

Pretty fucking impressive.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > I think you need to watch this again. She the short blond staggering and completely collapsing. You can't miss it:
> ...


 Yeah, real impressive. 38 minutes of press conference this year. Trump, of course, 4 and 1/2 hours and didn't faint or nothing.
*Press conference minutes in 2016: Trump 278, Clinton 38*
By: Washington ExaminerSeptember 9, 2016 at 9:01 am






Press conference minutes in 2016: Trump 278, Clinton 38

Eddie Scarry

Hillary Clinton held three press conferences this week in rapid-fire succession, her first of the year, but has still stood in front of reporters for just a fraction of the time that Trump has logged so far in 2016.

By the _Washington Examiner_'s count, Trump has taken questions from reporters at least 10 times since January, often at the end of a speech. Trump's Q&A time in front of the press totals 4 hours and 38 minutes this year.

Press conference minutes in 2016: Trump 278, Clinton 38 | gazette.com


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

We gave the mightiest GOP candidate EVAH!  He can stand for two hours!  TWO HOURS!  He can steer an electric scooter like a champion.

He's a machine, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Snouter (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Four press conferences and a live TV debate in a single week.  While suffering from pneumonia at age 69.



Crooked Hillary has not had a press conference in almost a year.  Speaking with her MSM associates on a plane doesn't really count.  



g5000 said:


> While suffering from pneumonia at age 69.



She is suffering from Parkinson's and if she had been honest and stated that years ago, people would be sympathetic to some extent because it is a terrible disease, but her medical issues disqualify her mentally and physically and to top it off she lies about.  She is a pathological liar as we all know.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 15, 2016)

She managed 38 minutes in 2016. G is impressed.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Snouter said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Four press conferences and a live TV debate in a single week.  While suffering from pneumonia at age 69.
> ...



Wrong.



Snouter said:


> Speaking with her MSM associates on a plane doesn't really count.



You rubes have been counting Trump's informal chats as "press conferences".

Hypocrite.




Snouter said:


> She is suffering from Parkinson's



That's some strong piss you've been guzzling!


----------



## oreo (Sep 15, 2016)

Flopper said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




Now, now you can't compare a woman to a past male President's health issues--LOL.  Remember we are living under a DOUBLE standard--especially with the Reich wing of the Republican party that just cannot stand the thought of the 1st woman President of the United States.

So:

If Hillary Clinton sneezes---Donald Trump can get away with Obesity because (he's healthier)
If Hillary Clinton coughs--FDR can live his years in the Oval office in a wheel chair because  (he's healthier)
If Hillary Clinton slips on stairs--JFK can be Paralyzed & in pain from severe back pain because  (he's healthier)

So Trump is going to have the "Wizard of OZ" discuss Trump's health today on a single sheet of paper that will end up saying that he is the "going to be the Healthiest President in this nations history"--LOL  and the Trumpet's will believe it, even though his BMI is 35% *fat and blubber.*


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

We have the two oldest candidates facing off in American history.  A couple of fat, wheezing, old fucks.  And each side is pretending their candidate is a superhuman.  

Man, you just can't make this shit up.  This is damn near the most retarded campaign cycle ever.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> *We have the two oldest candidates facing off in American history.  A couple of fat, wheezing, old fucks.*  And each side is pretending their candidate is a superhuman.
> 
> Man, you just can't make this shit up.  This is damn near the most retarded campaign cycle ever.



Agreed, and  yet you continually bash Trump while pimping hill, who has a track record of poor health, video proof of it. 

What was that you were saying about Trump not being able to walk?


Shoo.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> What was that you were saying about Trump not being able to walk?
> 
> 
> Shoo.


Oh, look! Trump was able to walk across the street!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...


Don't care. He is not obese so where's the problem?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > What was that you were saying about Trump not being able to walk?
> ...



Over a minute of him walking down a ramp, jumping down, across uneven lawn, down street and he's the ill one?  Hillary couldn't even walk to her van. 

Noted that you shill for hill.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 15, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> ...



There isn't one.  They're deflecting away from mrs bill's obvious ill health.  

Where is she anyways?  Oh yeah ..... hiding behind cement barricades.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Oh I seeeeee.....

Think anyone will buy it????


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


A whole minute! He's a machine, I tell ya!  

Now we know why he hasn't been seen walking in any parades.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 15, 2016)

JumpingPete said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JumpingPete said:
> ...



Perhaps he's a recovering alcoholic and that's why he doesn't drink.

Red wine has been shown to prevent or slow coronary heart disease by clearing plaque from arteries.  So for a guy who is overweight, out of shape and eats a lot of fast food, being a teetotaler is not a good thing.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 15, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> And he's still healthier than Hillary, so I'm not exactly sure what the argument is here



You known liberals.  Always wanting to interject themselves into people's personal health.


----------



## depotoo (Sep 15, 2016)

And Hillary's weight is?  I am betting she is more than 35 lbs over weight and is much shorter...





oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 15, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> JumpingPete said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



His brother was a mega alcoholic. That's why he doesn't drink.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 15, 2016)

depotoo said:


> And Hillary's weight is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her weight was not provided on the forms I saw at the Daily Mail.


----------



## depotoo (Sep 15, 2016)

Not surprised  at all.  There is a reason.

I amended my original post saying it is obvious she is over 35 lbs over weight and much shorter. 





tinydancer said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > And Hillary's weight is?
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)

Trump doesn't have falling down episodes every couple of weeks and doesn't need to be helped up a short flight of stairs or thrown into a van like a piece of meat and driven away so the media doesn't see it.  

Help, I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 15, 2016)

JBond said:


> Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed it under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.


"has" doesn't mean the same as "is"


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...



If you think simply having 35 extra pounds is obese, you need a hobby. That's really no different than the vast majority of Americans.


----------



## Dana7360 (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...






You need to add the very high level of stress that goes with the job as president.

A man his age and weight won't be able to withstand the stress of that job.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 15, 2016)

Dana7360 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Yeah, but a 68 year old hag with Parkinson's can hack it!


----------



## namvet (Sep 15, 2016)

Dana7360 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



your pardon a woman her age has to held up. her biggest fans right now is the medical community. care to revise your BS statement??


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...



I'm 40 pounds overweight, and pretty much out of shape at this point (more of a spherical shape right now), but at least I can stand. Hillary? A bit of heat and she's falling flat on her face. She is no picture of health either, and Trump is showing more vigor and gusto on the campaign trail than she is. And also, I would think it beneficial to a weight loss regiment to engage in rigorous activity, like constant traveling. 

Come to think of it, I guess she was too sick to pay any attention to the flood victims in Louisiana.


----------



## Scorpion (Sep 15, 2016)

Come on guys.......his exercise is Melania.


----------



## Scorpion (Sep 15, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> So Trump is a little overweigh pushing 70. OMG! That's as bad as Hillary being tossed into a van by SS agents because she was collapsing.


Hey, anyone have Hillarys weight to height?
And I thought I heard it was 237.
If he were 267 he'd be rounder like Christie.


----------



## Scorpion (Sep 15, 2016)

oreo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Link??


----------



## S.J. (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > At least he doesn't need a rail nearby to hold him up, or an EMT within a few feet (with an injector in his hand) in case he has a seizure, or an ambulance to get from one event to the next.  But nice deflection anyway.
> ...


Prove he's SS.  Prove it's not an injector.  You like to talk about drinking piss a lot, I've noticed.  Is that something you like doing?


----------



## kaz (Sep 15, 2016)

Flopper said:


> JumpingPete said:
> 
> 
> > Trump 2016, Corpse 2017.  And the world rejoices.
> ...



A predictable narcissist like Hillary is better I suppose?


----------



## Scorpion (Sep 16, 2016)

oreo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


And where in the hell did you get that info Einstein?
According to a BMI  chart, at 5'6" and 157# my BMI is 25.4 and I'm considered overweight. I lose 5# I'm considered healthy.
I'd have to hit 190, on the chart, before I would be considered obese.
That's 33#.
Try again.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2016)

oreo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


All lies.
Even CBS is dropping the false claims you're spewing. 

He's 6'3" 236lbs. His blood pressure is normal and he's highly active. And, he doesn't Dork out when he "overheats".


----------



## CowboyTed (Sep 16, 2016)

JBond said:


> Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed it under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.



You don't like it when the shoe is turned the other way...

There has been tons of wild allegations against Hillary with no proof...


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 16, 2016)

JumpingPete said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JumpingPete said:
> ...


So long jerkoff!
Permanent Ignore.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 16, 2016)

CowboyTed said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed it under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.
> ...


There's plenty of proof.  It's on video.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 16, 2016)

CowboyTed said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed it under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.
> ...


You mean like falling on her face?


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 16, 2016)

On some TV show years ago someone passed around to the studio audience a plastic bag weighing thirty pounds full of raw pork fat.
Some in the audience started to throw up and others nearly fainted with horror.
Hillary has one of these bags hanging on each of her hips. And another hanging off her hippo size ass.
Look familiar Bill?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 16, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JumpingPete said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


I thought I had read it was his father who was the alcoholic and this is why he chose never to have a drink....which was smart of him, due to alcoholism running in families....  i didn't know his brother was an alcoholic?  so it was his brother and NOT his father?????


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 16, 2016)

Care4all said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JumpingPete said:
> ...


His brother died from alcohol abuse. Mine too.


----------



## oreo (Sep 16, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Nope he's  267  6'2   and that was reported on the Wizard of OZ show and it fits with this picture.  Barack Obama is 6-1" and 175 pounds and Trump looks to be 90 or so pounds heavier than Obama.

Trump is 35% fat and blubber.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2016)

oreo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Obama has to snort cocaine to keep weight off.

And you're the only asshole still passing that lie off as reality anymore.


----------



## Scorpion (Sep 16, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Notvto mention her VERY wrong assertion thatcanyone 20 pounds overweight is obese.


----------



## oreo (Sep 17, 2016)

JBond said:


> Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed it under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.




The most surprising news from Trump's Health Records was that from his most recent colonoscopy, they didn't find Sean Hannity.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 17, 2016)

oreo said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has cancer? You are a piece of shit unless you post proof. You listed it under Trump health as if it were a fact. Prove it moron.
> ...


The surprising thing about Hillary's colonoscopy is they didn't find George Soro's hand.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 17, 2016)

All that and still healthier than the Hildabeast.


----------



## oreo (Sep 17, 2016)

PredFan said:


> All that and still healthier than the Hildabeast.




Nope Hillary Clinton has released her medical records while Donald Trump has refused to release his and just goes to the Wizard of Oz show to see if they can cook up something good for his medical record.

Democratic presidential nominee Hillary Clinton on Wednesday released in-depth information from her medical records, including her personal physician saying “she is in excellent mental condition.”

Dr. Lisa Bardack said she examined Clinton several times this week following her pneumonia diagnosis on Friday and said “the remainder of her complete physical was normal."

Bardack, Clinton's personal doctor, said she found a "mild, non-contagious bacterial pneumonia."

The rest of the physical exam "was normal and she is in excellent mental condition,” Bardack said in a letter released to the press. The entire letter is posted below.

"My overall impression is that Mrs. Clinton has remained healthy and has not developed new medical conditions this year other than a sinus and ear infection and her recently diagnosed pneumonia," Bardack wrote.

"She continues to remain healthy and fit to serve as President of the United States."

*Clinton’s blood pressure was 100/70, her heart rate was 70 and her cholesterol was 189 at a recent physical, Bardack said.*

She is using the prescription medication Levaquin to treat the pneumonia.

The release of Clinton’s records came hours after Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump revealed the results of his own recent medical exam during a taping of “The Dr. Oz Show.” The show will air Thursday.

Trump was seeking to put pressure on Clinton, 68, after she faced scrutiny for not revealing her pneumonia diagnosis until after she suffered a health incident in public over the weekend.

Clinton stumbled and had trouble entering a van at a Sept. 11 memorial ceremony in New York on Sunday.

It was only after video surfaced that Clinton’s campaign acknowledged she was diagnosed with pneumonia two days earlier.

Clinton, who is still recovering from pneumonia, had said she’d release a more detailed medical report as Trump continued to question her stamina to serve as president. She plans to return to the campaign trail on Thursday.

Clinton has already released a note from her doctor about follow-up testing in 2013 that showed she fully recovered from a concussion and that she tested negative for clotting disorders.

Trump’s questioning has fanned rumors surrounding Clinton’s health, but the real estate mogul has also received scrutiny about his own health.

The only medical information released publicly on Trump so far is a short, often-mocked letter from his doctor saying he would be the healthiest president ever."
http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box...n-to-release-medical-records-this-hour-report


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 17, 2016)

That's a letter (politically motivated at that), not a doctor's report.


----------



## oreo (Sep 17, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...




As big as Trump's ass is, Sean Hannity could probably fit into it.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 17, 2016)

oreo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > All that and still healthier than the Hildabeast.
> ...



How fuckung stupid are you exactly? Just because. Trump hasn't released his, it means he's in poor health. You are a retard. How many things has Trump coughed during any of his speeches? How many times has Trump collapsed and had to be helped to a car?

How you can be so stupid and still use technology is a question for the ages.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 17, 2016)

Compared to Hillary, Trump is in excellent health. She has a long list of health problems. She's also an alcoholic.


----------



## oreo (Sep 17, 2016)

PredFan said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




Anyone that is at minimum 35 pounds overweight is in poor health dumb ass. That's the reason why he will NOT release his medical records, because it will show.

1. Obesity
2.  High Blood pressure
3.  High Cholesterol
4.  Risk of sudden heart attack
5.  Stroke
6.  Type 2 diabetes, and all that goes along with it including Kidney, Liver disease etc.

IOW you can't be an Obese fat man and still be considered to be "healthy" at the same time.  That concept doesn't*  EXIST.





*


----------



## Scorpion (Sep 17, 2016)

oreo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Hillary's height, Hillary's weight or STFU.
She takes Coumadin.
Like THAT'S not a risk factor........


----------



## PredFan (Sep 18, 2016)

oreo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



How many times has Trump has coughing fits? How many times has he been helped to his car? How many engagements has he had to cancel due to his health?

Zero. You are a dumbass.


----------



## dani67 (Sep 18, 2016)

trump is fat . girl never want sleep with trump without money


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 23, 2019)

oreo said:


> With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> 
> Trump is 6'2" tall and weighs a WHOPPING 267 POUNDS.  Well over the high end of BMI--Body mass index of 198 to max 232 or he's 35 pounds overweight *(considered OBESE.)*
> 
> ...



*Trump's Health: Excellent or 'Ticking Bomb'?*
*Zero publicly reported medical events in first 2 years in office*

*he faces an estimated 1 in 50 chance of dying of natural causes over the next year. He has unhealthy habits, cardiologists and psychiatrists fret over the state of his heart and mind, and history is not on his side. Most presidents over the last century suffered from significant health scares or died while in office, and only one -- an often-ailing Ronald Reagan -- was older than Trump.*

*Statistics released at that time included Trump's weight (239 lbs), height (6'3"), total cholesterol (223 mg/dL), triglycerides (129 mg/dL), HDL (67 mg/dL), LDL (143 mg/dL), and hemoglobin A1c (5%).

So-called "girthers" scoffed at the reported weight, which they believed was too low, and cardiologists interviewed by the New York Times warned that his LDL level seemed too high in light of his treatment with rosuvastatin. Meanwhile, a Brigham and Women's Hospital cardiologist plugged Trump's numbers into a risk calculator for MedPage Todayand determined he had a "pretty high" 17% chance of a heart attack or other atherosclerotic cardiovascular disease event over the next 10 years.

"He's a ticking time bomb," internist Patricia Hale, MD, PhD, former associate medical director at New York's Albany Medical Center, told MedPage Today this week. "I never had a male patient live to their 90s with that lifestyle, no way. And certainly bad stuff started happening in their 70s. Usually, they died before they were 80."

"Lifestyle trumps everything, literally and figuratively, sorry to use the word," she said. "It's extremely unlikely that he'll end up building houses in his 90s. Tick tick tick."
*


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 23, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > With all this talk about Hillary Clinton's health--here's something to pay attention to.
> ...


These are the same people who are promoting Biden and Bernie.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 23, 2019)

You know they're desperate when this is the best they can do.


----------

